# Do Bug Repellents Keep Bees Off



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

In a word no. The targeted bugs are biting bugs which trigger on CO2 emissions. Bug repellents like deet work by bonding with or masking the CO2 as its emitted from your skin. I don't think bees really care about CO2 at all.

I'm not sure how cintronella works, but I'm guessing it's something similar.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

And worse, citronella smells much like Nasonov pheromone which will ATTRACT the bees.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

I rember reading an article in the canadian beekeeping magazine about 2 guys moving bees. They were taking a few stings here and there so they decided to spray 'off' insect repelent to keep the bees away but this only drove the bees into a mad stinging frenzy and increase the number of stings many fold.
better to keep your body and clothes washed and clean and keep strong smells to a minimum.


----------

